# Adding water to their food? Why?



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I have been asked this (here and by friends and family who think that I think too much about dog food). So, I thought I'd share since this question comes up a lot!

Would I ever feed kibble or premade raw dry? No. In fact, my girl's food looks more like soup than even wet/canned dog food. 

I have one who can have (tolerate) only S&C Rabbit and Primal Duck, another who can only have Primal and ZP Venison and one who can tolerate all 3.

From each manufacturer's packaging or website, they list the freeze/air dried moisture content of the food. In the case of what I feed, when dry, Primal Duck is just 3% moisture, S&C Rabbit 5% moisture and ZP Venison 13%-15% moisture. 

We all know that a dog's diet should be made up of 70% moisture. My girls are not frequent enough to their water bowls to EVER naturally get that much water.

S&C's rabbit packaging indicates that as rehydrated, the moisture content is raised to 70%.

This is a pic of the girl's dishes from a couple of night ago. You can see that I give them their food very wet and soupy. They do not miss a drop. I love knowing that I am giving them optimum moisture along with outstanding nutrition.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Karen, you are not alone in your concern over your dogs' diets. When considering their lifespan and that their diet is probably one of the most important if not the most important ways we can add years to that life and quality to those years, how can we not be very concerned that we are feeding them to the best of our ability? I'm certain I'm obsessed over food and make no apology. I feel it is to make up for several years of thinking I was feeding a great food when, indeed, I was not. 

I think this is a great idea to post pics of your dogs' food bowls. Believe it or not, I actually had this thought just the other day. As you said, so many people have so many questions about feeding their dogs. Lulu also almost NEVER goes of her own free will to her water bowl to drink. I change her water daily, and she, of course, has access to water at all times, but she is just not a water-drinker. I even have to make her drink water after we come in from a walk. lol 

I hope you don't mind if I post a pic as well. This is a PM meal for Lulu. Primal Turkey & Sardines. She doesn't get the green beans in the AM meal but the food looks the same. It also includes her portion of Nupro and coconut oil stirred in.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank you for sharing Karen! Very very great information. I used to soak their kibble as pups to soften it but I never add water to their food now. They really do drink tons of water on their own but I think I'm gonna change a few things around here after reading your thread!

Can I get your opinoin on frozen pre made raw with an additive such as sojo's or the honest kitchen??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

We add water over here too, to kibble, freeze dried and even wet food for both Odie and the cats. Cats also have a low thirst drive and it can contribute to bladder and kidney issues. The only time we feed anything dry is Odie's kibble she has to snack on at night to help prevent her being sick. 

She is definitely not a water drinker, so I'm extra cautious to make sure she gets enough. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, multi quote is not working for me for some reason.

Tina-you are most certainly to post pics if you wish! I love the fancy crystal bowl.

Z-I think Tina fed Sojo's. I fed THK and thought that it was a good food. Either of those blended with a frozen premade would be outstanding! If yours drink plenty of water, you are likely in good shape. I sure wish that mine did. 

Krystal-NONE of mine are water drinkers so I feel like I have to add what I do to be cautious as you have said.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Great post Karen,thank you


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Same here, I always add water. I add extra water to their THK and kibble. Susie, my golden will choke if there is no water in the kibble, she only drinks maybe once a day, but a whole bowlful! Angel will drink several times. And the cat had a UTI twice, so she gets extra water in her food!


----------



## joshall (Oct 13, 2013)

I thought kibbles are supposed to be good for dogs, as chewing them helps dog cleaning their teeth by scrapping off the tartar? That's why I have never thought of adding water to the dog food!


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

This is a wonderful topic, actually. I've heard that wetting kibble is bad for their teeth, though I do wet Ponyo's food because she, unfortunately, is not a water drinker either. I only see her go to a water bowl twice a day so I wet her food along with just bringing water to her sometimes. 

I'm probably switching to ToTW from Chicken Soup as soon as our last bag gets a bit emptier, but I'm cautious about wetting her food like I do. She also gets 1/2 tablespoon Missing Link, too. 

So, any continued info would be great!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/choosing-dog-food/dry-dog-food-cleaner-teeth/

Top 10 Myths About Pet Food and Nutrition


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

lulu'smom said:


> Karen, you are not alone in your concern over your dogs' diets. When considering their lifespan and that their diet is probably one of the most important if not the most important ways we can add years to that life and quality to those years, how can we not be very concerned that we are feeding them to the best of our ability? I'm certain I'm obsessed over food and make no apology. I feel it is to make up for several years of thinking I was feeding a great food when, indeed, I was not.
> 
> I think this is a great idea to post pics of your dogs' food bowls. Believe it or not, I actually had this thought just the other day. As you said, so many people have so many questions about feeding their dogs. Lulu also almost NEVER goes of her own free will to her water bowl to drink. I change her water daily, and she, of course, has access to water at all times, but she is just not a water-drinker. I even have to make her drink water after we come in from a walk. lol
> 
> I hope you don't mind if I post a pic as well. This is a PM meal for Lulu. Primal Turkey & Sardines. She doesn't get the green beans in the AM meal but the food looks the same. It also includes her portion of Nupro and coconut oil stirred in.


Tina, do you use cooked or raw beans, I like the idea of adding to their meal.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It is a myth that kibble helps to keep a dogs teeth clean.
have a look at the teeth of an old dog who has been fed nothing but kibble all its life, I guarantee it is not a pretty sight lol
At the other end of the scale, compare this to the mouth of a raw fed dog. Regular dental workouts and a carb free diet keep the teeth much cleaner.
Most dogs barely chew kibble, so it doesn't have a much of chance to scrape the tartar off. Plus most kibbles are high in carbs which actually encourages plaque and tartar formation.
The best way to keep a dog's teeth clean is to feed a high meat content, low carb diet, use healthy chews such as raw meaty bones or bully sticks, and brush regularly.
So there is really no reason to avoid feeding wet foods or soaking kibble, as long as they are not low quality, high carbohydrate, grain based ones.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm glad you posted this, it is making me think also. Lily is a great drinker, raisin & Mia not so much. I feed Life's Abundance kibble and alternate with Fromm. I also love Tina's idea of adding beans. 
I will be adding water tonight and beans or shredded carrots.
Love this forum!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm in the middle,i soak some Kibble but put non soaked on the top.So they have a bit of both


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

jesuschick said:


> https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/choosing-dog-food/dry-dog-food-cleaner-teeth/
> 
> Top 10 Myths About Pet Food and Nutrition


Thank you! Reading up now!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

joshall said:


> I thought kibbles are supposed to be good for dogs, as chewing them helps dog cleaning their teeth by scrapping off the tartar? That's why I have never thought of adding water to the dog food!


That's a myth, Joshall, that many people believe, but is not at all correct. Kibble doesn't clean teeth at all!! It's the same concept as cleaning your teeth by eating chips or crackers. Clean your dogs teeth by brushing them and a raw meaty bone once or twice a week is helpful.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

debrawade10 said:


> Tina, do you use cooked or raw beans, I like the idea of adding to their meal.


They are frozen green beans. I take them out of the freezer and put them in a coffee cup of hot water while I am adding the water, coconut oil, and Nupro to her Primal. When I have her food mushed all up and ready to eat it has knocked the chill off the frozen green beans. lol Easy peasy!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I just started adding water to my two's food. Sonny drinks water all the time but BG didn't like the new water bowl (automatic water bowl) and started to get a UTI. I now have the automatic for Sonny and a regular bowl for BG and I add water to their food. 

Great post Karen! Always good to get these reminders as we sometimes have lapse in memory and judgement like I did.


----------

